# Rabbit / Kangaroo type legs, is this method possible?



## hedgehog (May 29, 2015)

This would be my first fursuit, I'm planning on making a cosplay of Bunnymund from Rise of the guardians but I'm having trouble figuring out how to do the legs.





This character is plantigrade but often walks as a digitigrade, My idea is to create some plantigrade "stilts" with a hinge at the toe for digitigrade mode









But I have no idea if it's possible to make them sturdy enough to stand/walk on, I can see a lot of problems with these prototype sketches and it seems more troublesome than it's worth, but I just want to know if it's possible in any way


----------



## TatzelThess (May 29, 2015)

Digi-stilts can be kinda dangerous to use and fiddly to build.  I would reccomend using padding to make the effect of the legs look right.  Here are some examples of kangaroo suits that do that really well.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8641276/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8641254/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10758335/


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 29, 2015)

Mine suit isn't a full kangaroo...but I ended up doing something like this





Just extend your feet out a bit more, and it will give the illusion of a roo or a rabbit. Mine has a lot of foam padding in it to give the legs shape.

I wouldn't advise using stilts..... those are very hard to walk in. Here are some other bunnymund fursuits...
http://41.media.tumblr.com/172fb72c342848403a918a94531c68df/tumblr_mkjersQYVr1s9japfo3_1280.jpg  <-- theses legs look like mine

https://cdn.weasyl.com/static/media...9160408770113a7e2e63f087b6747ffe54bffdca4.jpg


----------



## hedgehog (May 29, 2015)

SteampunkJack said:


> Mine suit isn't a full kangaroo...but I ended up doing something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't really call them stilts, more like foot extensions that make it easier to do the heel-toe walking gait. I don't need to be able to balance on the toes to make the costume work, I was just wondering if it was possible

I also don't want to add too much padding since I want to keep him slender and "not cute" to fit the character


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 29, 2015)

I've never seen a fursuit that did have those.

I've seen things like this
http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/205/e/6/my_hoof_stilts_by_yetilord-d41jsob.jpg
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/9a/5d/d9/9a5dd9bd41d8aeff04b4b6054ba7190d.jpg

In action
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Satyr_2006.jpg

I'm sure it could be done....if you were very skilled with that sort of stuff. I think they also have some makers who sell the extensions for a few 100.

As far as padding, you just ask your suiter to make it less cute and more realistic. *shrugs* BunnyMund is a great character, I'd like to see what you do with him!


----------



## clefoong (May 30, 2015)

Wow amazing work has been shown here. I really love your work. Thanks for sharing


----------

